# Photos from scorpion stings stings



## stelios kokkas (Jan 9, 2012)

Heterometrus petersii sting: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This scorpion sting me during feeding!its was painfoul like a bee and nothing more.
Mesobuthus gibbosus sting: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This scorpion belong too Buthidea family i found it in Greece i have a testimony that an old ladu about 72 years old at my village(agean area) died from its sting.its was an ordinary day at mountais trying to find scorpions and repriles under stones ect.and under a rock was this species!the sting was very paiful,after that i get too hospital and after vaccine cortisone all were ok.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michiel (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice pics.......Good as an example of mild reactions.......redness, swelling, pain......thanks for posting....


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Jan 12, 2012)

stelios kokkas said:


> i have a testimony that an old ladu about 72 years old at my village(agean area) died from its sting.



θάνατος ἐπὶ πρεσβύτου?
This report is very intersting! 
Can you know with absolute certainty the death of man?


Do you live on mainland or an island?


----------



## Cordyceps (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry to necro this but I found it convenient that this thread covers BOTH of the scorpion I own; H petersi and M gibbosus. They're two scorpion I hear very little about too as I guess they're not commonly kept in the states.

Was hoping someone else might be able to chip in about Mesobuthus gibbosus


----------

